# Woodturning Design Magazine



## Johnturner (Aug 11, 2014)

I hope this is OK in this forum!

Does anyone know what happened to Woodturning Design magazine? I heard that it went out of business?


----------



## Patrude (Aug 12, 2014)

I hope not, I really enjoy that publication. Have to investigate this


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Nope, still around. Click or go to _www.*woodturningdesign*.com/_


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 12, 2014)

Sadly, it's true -- look on Facebook and click on the words "POSTS TO PAGE" underneath the 3x3 grid of photos. You'll see this post by Joe Herrmann:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 12, 2014)

According to a post on Joe Herrmann's facebook page, the parent company folded:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2014)

Sad to see this happen. For those looking for a replacement mag, may I suggest the British _Woodturning. 
_
It's a little pricey, but it's a very nice magazine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree with @DKMD re the British magazine. In reading about Wood Turning Designs demise I thought someone said that it was 1 of 3 wood turning magazines.
Has anyone ever heard of one, other than the British one??


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 13, 2014)

perhaps they were thinking of American Woodturner (comes with AAW membership)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

